# Do your hands get bigger?



## Sef (Dec 29, 2005)

Bit of a goofy question, this, but do your hands get bigger after working out for a while?


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 29, 2005)

Just like the rest of your body, the bone structure will stay the same, but the muscles will get bigger.  In other word(s), yes.  I've had to have my wedding ring resized three times since I started lifting.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

there are many muscles in the hands/fingers, so I guess they will a little, but probably not much. over 20 years I cannot say I have noticed much difference in mine.


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> there are many muscles in the hands/fingers, so I guess they will a little, but probably not much. over 20 years I cannot say I have noticed much difference in mine.



That's because you have girly hands


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 29, 2005)

No, but my penis sure has grown.  Go figure.


----------

